# Best site to order plants from?



## TheSoftParade (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking to buy some plants for my 29 gallon, I see a lot of sites, but i would like to know what you guys would recommend. Also, when I look at these sites, it says "sold as bunch in 6-10 plants", but for only $4, this confuses me. Does it mean 6-10 leavs? I don't really understand what it is saying, does it mean 10 individual plants? Sorry if that sounded pretty dumb


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yep, you usually get 6-10 individual stems for the listed price. Most plants aren't terribly expensive, but it does take more than you think to fill up an aquarium.

The best place to obtain plants is from other hobbyists. See if there is a club in your area. If not, you can usually find some pretty nice offers here in the "For Sale" section of APC.

As for the on-line vendors, there are some that are great and some that are "good". I've only purchased from two or three different vendors. For the most part, the experience was fine. So that I don't offend someone, I'll let others chime in. I think you'd be ok with those listed in our "sponsors" section.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Check out freshwateraquariumplants.com! They have very nice plants (and he always throws in extras!) and they are always whiling to answer questions and help you out with your set-up if you are new to planted aquariums. I ordered my first package from them and I wouldn't have been successful without their advice and help! Check out their packages and he will tailor the package to your set-up. 

I have also ordered plants from private people on this forum with lots of success. You are often able to find the more exotic stuff from hobbyists
Matt


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

To echo Guiac_boys response, the best place to buy plants is the  For Sale or Trade Forum on this site. You will generally get healthier plants from fellow hobbyists and pay less for shipping. the only downside is it can be hard to find someone offering enough plants for a new setup.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Best plants are usually sold by hobbyist. Aquabid.com or the trade section of this forum is the only 2 places i buy plants online.


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

I tried Az gardens once, they were fine plants and great for shipping hardier plants like anubias and vals. Saved money buying 20anubias from them then instore. Best deal was when i got 30 dwarf sag from a fellow member for 15$ now thats a deal all perfect! to bad my tank crashed and my pretty carpet of it melted. But i still have some left in my 10gal!


----------

